# черный экран

## demn

Добрый вечер!

Собрал генту. запускаетс собрал Х делаю startx все нормально, появляются окошки

Установил плазму добвил в /etc/conf.d/xdm  sddm и при старте черный экран.

Установил на hyper-v настройки делал по хэндбуку.

Как исправить?

Спасибо!

----------

